# My Acura Type R



## HoboSyke (Jul 13, 2008)

Shot these today...

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.





:mrgreen:


----------



## skier66 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice R!
Is that a '98?
Looks like its in great condition.

This use to be my GSR from 1998 to 2007.
Had 110,000 on it when I got a 2007 Subaru WRX.


----------



## yugamu (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful Type R Hobosyke!!!!


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 13, 2008)

Its a 2000 spec model.... Although in Japan it would be refered to as a 98 spec I think.


----------



## JohnS. (Jul 13, 2008)

Woot another Honda fanatic! I'm all about Honda . Absolutely GORGEOUS car. I've only seen a couple in real life. And I'm REALLY glad you kept it stock, the way it should be.

I like the pictures!


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 14, 2008)

Good colour


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks guys... I have adjusted the tilt in shot 4 but havent bothered reuploading the image....

This is my 4th Honda/Acura Integra.. Ive had a 1990, a 1989, a 1993 and this 2000 type R... I had the first 3 all at once for a few months, lol...


----------



## Cybermg703 (Aug 10, 2008)

nice R! looks good


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great looking car...I have always been a fan of the Type R


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 10, 2008)

Good looking car.  Looks so weird to see it badged with a honda emblem.  Over here, Integras are badged as Acuras.


----------



## fi0 (Aug 10, 2008)

AHHHHH you should consider the JDM front end conversion  
I'm a Hondahead myself. 

whoot times 3


----------



## bobbyex (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all, these pics are poor quality but I have to post them since this thread is about Type R's.(I'm a Honda Enthusiast too)  So for the sake of a nice car, please bear with the quality 

These are pics of my friend's Supercharged 97 Type R

This pic is from the day we picked it up after getting the JDM front end.







This is his car at Driven To Perform, presented by Toyo Tires.


----------



## fi0 (Aug 10, 2008)

bobbyex said:


> Hi all, these pics are poor quality but I have to post them since this thread is about Type R's.(I'm a Honda Enthusiast too) So for the sake of a nice car, please bear with the quality
> 
> These are pics of my friend's Supercharged 97 Type R
> 
> ...


 

omg jdm front endd. *drools*:hail::heart::heart::heart::love:


----------



## potownrob (Aug 10, 2008)

idk, i like the usdm frontend better with the 4 round lights and friendlier overall face, even though they collected more snow.


----------



## fi0 (Aug 10, 2008)

potownrob said:


> idk, i like the usdm frontend better with the 4 round lights and friendlier overall face, even though they collected more snow.


 
i like hobskys of course and the following one  my favorite spoon dc2

ok i feel absolutely horrible thread invading but i gotta show you guys my favorite dc2. 






:hail::hail:


----------



## bobbyex (Aug 11, 2008)

we should just turn this into a Honda pic thread. no offense to the thread starter though, my fave Type R colour is Pheonix Yellow just like yours.


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol this thread has been brought back from the dead, here are a couple of more I took recenty with 2 flashes setup wirelessly. First attempt. Also need a better location.. But here they are..


----------

